# Online: Looking for players for IRC chat game on Sorcery.net



## Orius (Apr 10, 2003)

I'm looking for players for my online camapign held on the Sorcery.net IRC servers.  Game time is 8 PM EST, Saturday nights.  Our campaign takes place in the land of Tarim, a place just entering a bronze age and filled with ruins from a past fallen civilization.  Visit the campaign website at http://www.geocities.com/ds50.geo/arropia for more information.  Any interested players should either contact me at ds50.geo@yahoo.com, or show up for the game.


----------

